# Sipsey river



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello, has anyone fly fished the sipsey fork, need info on where there are access points to fish.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Try aldeer.com and search the fishing talk forum. Better yet, join the forum and ask about Sipsey there. A lot of those guys fish that area.


----------

